# Would you endanger your lives to defend your money ???



## Rox (Oct 17, 2010)

Guys,... I'm going a bit off-tangent here, but I think this something I'd like to know how the "money folks" here think about this matter :-

We' re here to learn how to invest, naturally money is important to us. Let's imagine you're on your way to the bank to buy that really great M/F which is on-sale just for today, and you're bringing cash over,...

Then two guys kinda like stopped you and mugged you,... what do you do ?

Do you just hand-over the money, or make a run for it with your money, or, well,... perhaps you had army training previously, oe even Karate or something,... and you tell the guys to beat it,... just how far would you go to defend your investment bullets, huh ? Or you guys don't usually run into such problems, and you only hang around great neighbourhoods ? 

Thank you.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Money's not more important than your life. I have unarmed combat training but if I'm alone and 2 desperate armed people want my money I'm not going to risk it, I can spare the cash. I'm not going to try to pull some Hollywood moves even if they are clearly incompetent.

Against 1 person you can easily kick him in the nuts and run. Pistols are not like Hollywood and it is actually near impossible to hit a moving target

Not walking alone with cash in dark alleys is a pretty good deterrent imo.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

This is like asking: Would you risk your life to save your kids? Certain actions are reflexive.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

I guess the right answer is to give to the demands of the mugger, tell them what movement you are doing, then remember their description and direction of travel. Call the cops 911, tell them there is a "mugging in progress" and give them the direction and description. If you can follow them somewhat and keep a safe distance, this can work great for the cops. If you live in a populated area, a patrol car will be sent with priority (sometimes within seconds or a minute) if you can keep a visual eye on their direction, it gets relayed back to the cops on route, like play by play. The cops can then find them so much easier this way with the description. 

This may not be easy as you will or can be really scared or threatened during the time. 

The best bet is to not put yourself into that position, use a certified cheque, wire the money, etc. Meet up in places that are on camera if you are doing a private exchange, like Wal-Mart foyer, Tim Horton, etc. That way there are others around you and they bandit will be on camera for the cops. You'd be surprised how the cops can get their suspect with just a decent camera shot. 

To answer personally, I know it's not worth the risk of fighting, these guys have knifes or guns or needles to pick you, disease, you name it. Best to let the police handle it, they have guns, we do not. However I've been a few fights with $hitheads, martial arts helped me learn how to fight (somewhat), so I can see myself taking a risk if a family/wife friend was getting hurt. Could turn out being a bad judgment call, but if I’m a lone and it’s just to give the money, best to hand it over and walk away safe.


----------



## mrbizi (Dec 19, 2009)

Jungle said:


> ....so I can see myself taking a risk if a family/wife friend was getting hurt. Could turn out being a bad judgment call, but if I’m a lone and it’s just to give the money, best to hand it over and walk away safe.


+1. This sums it up for me.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Not a chance. First of all, I can't see any kind of situation where I would be carrying more than a few hundred $$. I would not have a problem handing it over. 

If something happens you can get injured and it could end up being something permanent. Just not worth it.

I remember reading a long time ago about a woman who suffered permanent injuries when trying to foil a purse snatcher.

This story is a similar example:

http://www.thesunnews.com/2010/03/28/1391503/purse-taken-lives-rebuilt.html


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Then again, there is that great 1 day M/F sale coming up and I need to get my cash to the bank from my mattress somehow!

If we're talking about kids and family in danger that's completely different, and training would come in handy. I doubt muggers have much formal training but they are desperate, but if they attack your family now you are desperate as well.

Keep in mind that you will have to justify in court your use of force. If someone pulls a knife on you and you brake his arm and smash his head suddenly you're on trial and he's the poor victim


----------



## Rox (Oct 17, 2010)

Thank you,... guys,.. I think best is not to carry too much cash around, and send the kids for martial arts, least they can defend themselves if need be when they grow up.

After all, there's the thing called the Credit Card, right ?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Self-defense too often gets people into trouble. It makes them think they are Rambo, or they end up seriously injuring or killing someone in situations where that level of force is excessive. I've seen 'self defense instructors' demonstrating techniques that are clearly designed to kill or inflict permanent disability on 'assailants'. Not sure you should be putting those skills in the hands of children.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes, the most I carry around at any one time is $100 for my weekly spending money for lunch, coffee, groceries and other small purchases. Any more than that and I transfer the money via cheque, paypal, credit card or electronic transfer when I'm in the banker's office.

Mattress money is just that, mattress money. Use it to buy a can of beans when there is no power or buy lunch after the bank has seized your accounts or something. The idea behind mattress cash is for it to be spent a little at a time and not be raided in one shot. Doing so is what gets you into trouble as mentioned here.

If you need to buy stuff that costs hundreds or thousands of $, use your cc.

I believe if you manage your money in this manner, you won't ever be in the situation being discussed here. And for $100 or less in pocket spending cash, it will suck, but just hand it over, don't risk getting stabbed.

What are the scenarios that require large amounts of physical cash to be carried around?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

And beware of well-dressed people who claim to be in a jamb (car towed, wallet misplaced, etc.) because this is a common scam perpetrated in downtown areas.


----------



## Larry6417 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm a bit surprised that the question is even being asked. The answer is fairly obvious to me. Money enhances my life, but it's no substitute for it. No life = no need for money!


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

As someone who regularly handles big wads of cash for rent payments by tenants, I have thought of this and I don't take foolish risks, I take my hubby with me if I have to deposit and so on. 

But seriously, your chances of being mugged are really small. You're 90% more likely to be ripped off by someone your know or conned by some scheme. 

I'd much rather worry about the serious risks, for instance employee theft or sabotage is the #1 source of losses, not armed robbery.


----------



## Rox (Oct 17, 2010)

andrewf said:


> Self-defense too often gets people into trouble. It makes them think they are Rambo, or they end up seriously injuring or killing someone in situations where that level of force is excessive. I've seen 'self defense instructors' demonstrating techniques that are clearly designed to kill or inflict permanent disability on 'assailants'. Not sure you should be putting those skills in the hands of children.


Yeah, I did think about your last sentence previously, but if we always remind the kids that self-defense is really for health and exercise, then they will be more careful before attempting those moves.

And if they are really cornered, then they would know how to act.

Sometimes, it's the instructors too,... saw the Karate Kid, both of the movies ? There are always bad instructors as seen in the earlier movies and the recent one with Jackie Chan. And then there are good ones like Mr Miyagi and 'Jackie Chan'.

So, look at the instructor first before you send the kids to that particular 'dojo'.


----------



## Rox (Oct 17, 2010)

the-royal-mail said:


> Yes, the most I carry around at any one time is $100 for my weekly spending money for lunch, coffee, groceries and other small purchases. Any more than that and I transfer the money via cheque, paypal, credit card or electronic transfer when I'm in the banker's office.
> 
> Mattress money is just that, mattress money. Use it to buy a can of beans when there is no power or buy lunch after the bank has seized your accounts or something. The idea behind mattress cash is for it to be spent a little at a time and not be raided in one shot. Doing so is what gets you into trouble as mentioned here.
> 
> ...


Hmm,.. I've never been mugged or house-broken into in North America, but where I came from (Singapore and Malaysia), there is a saying : you should leave some money in an unlocked drawer at home in order that if there's a break-in, the robber gets something and he will leave peacefully.

Otherwise, he mght get irritated and perhaps contemplate taking revenge against the owner, which will make matters worse.

Don't know if this applies in Canada or not ? I've been lucky, no problems thus far in the many parts of Canada that I've been to, even on Vancouver Island,... but that's just at Victoria though,..


----------



## Rox (Oct 17, 2010)

kcowan said:


> And beware of well-dressed people who claim to be in a jamb (car towed, wallet misplaced, etc.) because this is a common scam perpetrated in downtown areas.


Hmm,.. looks like this is happening in both Asia and America, well-dressed men and women mugging others, or driving 5-series beemers making their rounds around housing estates, and then pulling quick robbery stunts.

The problem is that when these people drive in in those cars, the security guards at the main gate just do not check them too much, and the 'uncle' at the guardpost would just let them through without taking down their id,... and after the robbery, they just go out through the same main gate again,...

Sometimes, I just wonder - why do people who are able to afford those cars resort to crime ?


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Rox said:


> why do people who are able to afford those cars resort to crime ?


Your question contains its own answer


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Rox said:


> Yeah, I did think about your last sentence previously, but if we always remind the kids that self-defense is really for health and exercise, then they will be more careful before attempting those moves.
> 
> And if they are really cornered, then they would know how to act.
> 
> ...


I don't think the instructor has anything to do with it. It is human nature, that as soon as one feels they have the upper hand over another person, they will attempt to force their will upon others, if they feel they can get away with it. That is why human beings are our only natural preditor and a nasty one, and war is a fact of life, now and in the future. It is as human as thinking.

I am not saying that you should not teach your kids how to defend themselves, but I actually think they will be a lot safer if you teach them to think as opposed to fight. But, like anything, there are many exceptions.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Rox said:


> Sometimes, I just wonder - why do people who are able to afford those cars resort to crime ?


It is because the crooks have learned that wearing nice clothes and stealing a BMW makes for better yield.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

A colleague of mine spent a month in the hospital last year after a particularly grueling period of overwork, and it makes me wonder if people would answer this "your money or your life" question differently if instead of muggers we were talking about employers. We might think we have our values straight when considering how we'd react in a hold-up, but how many of us willingly work ourselves to the bone and beyond, year after year, for the sake of keeping our job, making an extra buck, or trying to get in line for a promotion? It's the same question (your money or your life), but I think it's harder to answer.


----------



## wheel (Jun 22, 2010)

brad said:


> A colleague of mine spent a month in the hospital last year after a particularly grueling period of overwork, and it makes me wonder if people would answer this "your money or your life" question differently if instead of muggers we were talking about employers. We might think we have our values straight when considering how we'd react in a hold-up, but how many of us willingly work ourselves to the bone and beyond, year after year, for the sake of keeping our job, making an extra buck, or trying to get in line for a promotion? It's the same question (your money or your life), but I think it's harder to answer.


Not very hard to answer for me. Years ago I made the decision to prioritize my lifestyle and my family above my employment and income. Funnily enough, in doing so, both benefited (family/lifestyle and income).


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

wheel said:


> Not very hard to answer for me. Years ago I made the decision to prioritize my lifestyle and my family above my employment and income. Funnily enough, in doing so, both benefited (family/lifestyle and income).


I experienced the exact same thing. A lot of these "career" student and worker people take the whole game too seriously. People work because they want to eat. Bottom line.


----------

